# Oil leak, where's it coming from?



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw there's oil on the plastic engine cover, the ledge (see the marked area on pic).
I cleaned it off, thinking it was from filling up the engine, and spilling some.
However, today I noticed there's more oil there, and am wondering where it comes from?

Leaking oil cap, or dipstick?

Any common issues with the first gen 1.4l turbo engine leaking oil there?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

My guess would be the oil cap/o-ring.

Perhaps clean it off real good, go for a 15 minute drive and recheck. Keep checking until you see oil either from the oil cap, dipstick, or the valve cover gasket.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Valve cover gasket.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

What I'm wondering is, how does the oil get on top of the ledge, if it was a Valve cover gasket?
Either way, it doesn't seem to be a serious issue, as between oil changes, I can't even notice a drop on the dipstick.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a fairly high airflow area. I think it might be seepage from the valve cover that get's blown up over the ledge. The area is dirty on mine too. I suspect after 7 years I have a little seepage from the valve cover. Something I'm willing to wipe up, until I need to replace. 

No changes on the dipstick either for me.


----------

